# Ahhh New system Ideas.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if any of you have been in Off-Topic you'd see that my amp and sub were stolen friday night.

Here are some ideas... I'm looking at a single 12" setup

Subs:
Resonant Engineering SX 12"
Resonant Enginnering RE 12"
Elemental Designs 11Ov.2

Amps
Hifonics Brutus BX1000D 1000watts RMS
Hifonics Brutus BX605 600watts RMS

Any other suggestions are welcome..

I'm looking for sub and amp to come around at 400 dollars... 200 a piece.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

teh 11ov.2 is a 10...the 13ov.2 is a 12. I would go wtih the eD, but i'm biased


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

links??????


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Image Dynamics IDQ12 
Crystal Comp 12
Diamond Audio c6 12
Adire Brahma 12

I would recommend the the Hifonics bx605, wire the sub to an end load of 1 ohm. So since most subs are dual voice coils, get the dual 2 ohm coil sub and wire them in parallel to give you the final 1 ohm load. 

If you can, look for Avionixx amps, they are also great budget amps that run cleaner and more efficient than Hifonics.

Out of the list you posted above, I would stick with RE sx12. I am not really fond of eD products.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Master Bates said:


> links??????



Do a google search! :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I like the RE SX.... Wish I could see some prices , but I didn't see anything posted on their site.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Master Bates said:


> Yeah I like the RE SX.... Wish I could see some prices , but I didn't see anything posted on their site.



You have to call them to get the prices. I think they also let you know if there is any local shops that might carry their stuff. Or try a search on here, I think someone posted a price list a while back. 

*I found this on another forum. That should help you out :cheers: 
http://www.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57046


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Master Bates said:


> Yeah I like the RE SX.... Wish I could see some prices , but I didn't see anything posted on their site.


$165 shipped for the SE sub to my door, so maybe similar depending on where you live. You listed the RE and SX, but there is the SE in between, were you aware of that? Here is what they quoted me today on the phone:

RE series...$78 shipped
SE series...$165 shipped
SX...$225 shipped


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No I didn't see the SE listed on their site. But I do believe I'm going to stay with Resonant. I wanted to get in the group buy for the REs a while back but figured hell I got a sub, there's no need. Well ... Here I come!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

After I acutally looked I see the SE 12... That looks really good for me. SE12.. 600 watts RMS and 1200 max would fit really well with the hifonics 600 watt amp.. And put me right under 400 dollars for the stuff to my house.


----------



## jcasebeer (Apr 14, 2005)

just get an avalance by AA. ascendantaudio.com


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think you would get better help at www.caraudio.com. They are really helpful. Also...if you have AIM, talk to swimfreak26. He is VERY helpful.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> I think you would get better help at www.caraudio.com. They are really helpful. Also...if you have AIM, talk to swimfreak26. He is VERY helpful.



What you talking about Willis? Why do you think he will get better help there? I am a member of that forum, along with these other car audio forums:

Car Sound & Performance
The12volt.com
SoundDomain
TermPro
SPLBassX.com
ImageDynamics/forums.com

And I will gaurantee that he will more or less get the same answers there dude! There are nothing wrong with our suggestions.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm looking for some exotic ways of doing things here. I'm wondering if I could get 7/8" thick plexiglas and make a box out of it...

I can get 1" thick plexiglas for CHEAP from a family friend.

Seems like a good idea but may not be. 

Enlighten..


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Plexiglass is harder to work with, but not impossible. Is the box actually gonna be seen alot? If not then scrap the plexi idea cause there will be no real cosmetic benefit if its tossed into the trunk. Why not make a rear facing sub box, so subs firing into the trunk area, and do a nice fiberglass build with amp rack and all. Sort of like this:








http://www.hzemall.com/our_gallery/installs/acura/install.htm
http://www.hzemall.com/our_gallery/installs_demo_cars/scl_folder/tiburon/hatch.htm
http://www.hzemall.com/our_gallery/installs_demo_cars/Sony_folder/srt-4/trunk.htm


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I have a 2 seater car. So I just have a back glass hatch. I wouldn't want to really take up the whole back like that....

I'm not sure quite yet, I'll have to ponder some more ideas. This was an old quick setup. But it'll show you the type of room I'm dealing with, I'll take more pictures later.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Why not glass in an enclosure into one of the panels where your 6x9s are? This will allow you to keep more space in your cargo area. 
Sort of like this, but using a single sub and actually setting into the panel some what.

http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/Glassing2/index.htm


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually that's a really cool idea. My dad and my neighbor both know how to fiberglass very well. Maybe a glass enclosure meeting both shock towers (between the speakers) going all the way across mounting 2 10"s


----------

